# Commercials That Make You Want To Nuke The TV



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Here one of mine for Tena. 

The commercial opens with this nasty looking drugged out chick, obviously on uppers, belting out FINALY while listening to the radio. 

The broad definitely needs a hair stylist in the worst way. 

Next she pissing off a whole movie theater by laughing hystericaly like a hyena. She's there alone because who would date this obnoxious freak.

Finally she must have taken a few downers because she is chasing her kid on the beach. She looks half ass calm. 

I feel bad for the poor kid because she was probably trying to run from her mother but got caught before she could escape the nut job.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Lee, we have been living tv free for 5 years now.No annoying commercials you have to watch every ten minutes and wasting a lot of time you could be doiing something better.
I just download movies and watch them when i want to,kickass is great!
I use the internet for news and other stuff i want to know,who really needs tv at all?
I remember one commercial i did like,it is a long time ago(30 years?)but it was a commercial for Mountain dew,i used to love see the girl in there hit the baseball!
I looked for it just now but can not find it,link anyone?


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

What was that advertisement selling? How would you have marketed the same product? 

I gave up TV because there were too many ads, and very little worth watching, and I didn't want my kids to see a lot of stuff I couldn't afford to and/or didn't want to buy them. Now the ads have migrated to the internet. Kind of sad. I liked it better way back in the late 1980s when Internet was not yet commercial, mostly just nerds who coalesced around their particular interests.

I do like Youtube because of the ability to search for videos and learn from them. There is so much information overload these days we need to have a pretty clear focus of what we want, and then seek it out, or the minutes of our lives are washed away in a deluge of trivia.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

is this the one Lee ?

https://youtu.be/3NJRoUcrfrI


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The one that creeps me out is the guy and gal on, I'm guessing a blind date in a restaurant.

The gal is in a red dress and this.....guy brings out hand puppet with a matching red dress and starts sucking face with the thing. She gets up and leaves. If I were her I would have stuck a fork in the creeps face. 

****** creep! I can't even tell you what the commercial is about because I always shut it off before it ends. :evil: Bring out the nukes!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> is this the one Lee ?
> 
> https://youtu.be/3NJRoUcrfrI


You nailed it Rick. That's the one!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> The one that creeps me out is the guy and gal on, I'm guessing a blind date in a restaurant.
> 
> The gal is in a red dress and this.....guy brings out hand puppet with a matching red dress and starts sucking face with the thing. She gets up and leaves. If I were her I would have stuck a fork in the creeps face.
> 
> ****** creep! I can't even tell you what the commercial is about because I always shut it off before it ends. :evil: Bring out the nukes!


I love that one! It's about some dating site.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Another loser one is the Alka Selzer ones running now.

It has various dudes and chicks acting like they are sicker than hell with makeup caked on to make them look miserable.

Then the announcer comes on and tells them that the cold brand they are taking to get better is garbage.

The poor bastards say SERIOUSLY in the sickest way possible.

They take some Alka Selzer and wipe the caked on makeup off.

Suddenly they are all better crying OH WHAT A RELIEF IT IS.

WTF


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> What was that advertisement selling? How would you have marketed the same product?
> 
> I gave up TV because there were too many ads, and very little worth watching, and I didn't want my kids to see a lot of stuff I couldn't afford to and/or didn't want to buy them. Now the ads have migrated to the internet. Kind of sad. I liked it better way back in the late 1980s when Internet was not yet commercial, mostly just nerds who coalesced around their particular interests.
> 
> I do like Youtube because of the ability to search for videos and learn from them. There is so much information overload these days we need to have a pretty clear focus of what we want, and then seek it out, or the minutes of our lives are washed away in a deluge of trivia.


They are selling adult diapers! I don't want to say any more or people might start to think I'm a callous SOB.☺


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks to satellite TV I no longer have to sit through stupid commercials, and there sure are a lot more stupid than good commercials. That said, I can't think of the ones that used to irritate me the most, but I did think of a commercial I will still sometimes go watch on YouTube:

https://youtu.be/yaWpQE3wQP0

I don't eat any Quaker Oats products, but I sure like that commercial!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Another loser one is the Alka Selzer ones running now.
> 
> It has various dudes and chicks acting like they are sicker than hell with makeup caked on to make them look miserable.
> 
> ...



I have to say that Alka Selzer + is my go to when I feel like crap.

My wife would probably agree that I look like that also.......but probably with more whining and groaning. :lol: 
I don't think she gets sick. Wimmins is tough!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay Bob here is something you might want to try!☺

It's that sick ass JELLY FISH commercial.

It starts out with the announcer claiming that some scientists they bribed for a million bucks to say YES it works.

They say with aging we lose proteins from our brain but some 1 cell creepy fish has the same protein call Prevagen.

I can picture some bookworm scientist out in the ocean trying to net a slimy jelly fish.

Then some dude trys to look up at his brain to make like he's concentrating.

And you don't even need a prescription.

I looked this crap up on Amazon and the ratings weren't very kind. The ones that were positive probably didn't have a brain to start with.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee......are you really watching infomercials?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Lee......are you really watching infomercials?


I'm not that messed up yet. These are all regular TV commercials.

I usually watch TV 2 hours a day......O'Reilly and the Kelly File.

Once in a while I watch No Reservations and Diners, Drive Ins and Dives because I'm a food junkie.

When football starts that's a different story!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

This guy .. https://youtu.be/6VVvXCf35tI I mean this clip is kinda funny but they have a whole series of him, progessively more smug and condesending. Something about his smugness that makes me want to buy a zippo and set fire to his moustache then drop kick him in the nut sack with a frozen boot.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> This guy .. https://youtu.be/6VVvXCf35tI I mean this clip is kinda funny but they have a whole series of him, progessively more smug and condesending. Something about his smugness that makes me want to buy a zippo and set fire to his moustache then drop kick him in the nut sack with a frozen boot.


The hell with torching his mustache. Torch his chest hair and pubies.Then you won't have to bother with kicking him in the nuts.☺


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm not that messed up yet. These are all regular TV commercials.
> 
> I usually watch TV 2 hours a day......O'Reilly and the Kelly File.
> 
> ...


 Oh hey no judgment here, I have my own television guilty pleasures (Bravo TV)!!!!:lol: I'm just relieved to see you aren't reduced to watching infomercials is all!!! 

P.S. I like No Reservations and the Diners and Dives shows too.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The hell with torching his mustache. Torch his chest hair and pubies.Then you won't have to bother with kicking him in the nuts.☺


I like how ya think, though I still would like to hear that 'thuonk' and the "unffffhh" factor of that frozen boot. :twisted:


----------



## Amber Fort (Aug 18, 2012)

Any of the Kia car commercials with Billy and Carolyn in them.....I can't stand his voice at ALL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay Bob here is something you might want to try!☺
> 
> It's that sick ass JELLY FISH commercial.
> 
> ...




I just hope the cameras are rolling when that guy tried to put a box jelly fish on his head to improve his brain Prevagen. :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Amber Fort said:


> Any of the Kia car commercials with Billy and Carolyn in them.....I can't stand his voice at ALL.




Or the Lincoln commercials with Matthew Mconaughey. 

That could just as easily be a commercial for his favorite brand of MJ.

Meeeeeelllllllllllooooww stoooonneeerr!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

If it needs to be advertised then you don't need it, end of. lol

I had stuck my boot through a number of TV's before I gave up on watching it altogether about 2 years ago now.
Lol, one I actually threw though a window it pissed me off so much.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Matt, you are a liberated human. You've thrown off those chains of consumerism, and now run with the wolves. You've found the good life.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Matt, you are a liberated human. You've thrown off those chains of consumerism, and now run with the wolves. You've found the good life.


Is Matt liberated or does he need ANGER MANAGEMENT CLASSES before he "goes off" again on another TV?☺


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Is Matt liberated or does he need ANGER MANAGEMENT CLASSES before he "goes off" again on another TV?☺


Whahahahaha! ask my shrink(s) lol

Edit: don't really have shrink(s) but I do seem to collect psycho-anal-ists FB requests on Facebook, lol


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

He found his own solution. No more TV, no more anger. It would be nice if it was always as easy as this for removing sources of stress.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Or the Lincoln commercials with Matthew Mconaughey.




Oh, I can't stand those either. Can't stand his voice.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh, I can't stand those either. Can't stand his voice.


 me too....can't stand his voice or the commercial, so stupid! But did you see the spoof Ellen DeGeneres did of that Lincoln commercial? So great...

http://https://youtu.be/K69chHMtrs4


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> me too....can't stand his voice or the commercial, so stupid! But did you see the spoof Ellen DeGeneres did of that Lincoln commercial? So great...
> 
> http://https://youtu.be/K69chHMtrs4



I think everyone is spoofing that thing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt, your an amateur. Elvis used to shoot his TVs. :grin: :wink: 

My dad came home after a bad day at work and crushed the TV by slamming his fist down on the top of it. 

Broke his hand too. :twisted: snicker, snicker!

My grand dad used to get really pissed off watching "You Bet Your Life" with Groucho Marx.

"Any stupid GD SOB that talked to me like that would get a GD boot all the way up between his GD ears". 

He broke a few TVs also. 

I decided to break that chain. :lol: I'm a nice old granpa! :twisted:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAH!

I wonder if we are related?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

How about those Dodge Ram truck commercials.

The dude has this super manly deep voice saying "no guys pulling boat trailers, no ranchers blah blah blah.

I'm sick of him.

Get some foxy babe laying spread eagle on the truck hood and I will run right out and buy me a new truck!☺

I know I'm a pig. LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> me too....can't stand his voice or the commercial, so stupid! But did you see the spoof Ellen DeGeneres did of that Lincoln commercial? So great...
> 
> http://https://youtu.be/K69chHMtrs4



You're right .... MUCH better. :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K69chHMtrs4


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> How about those Dodge Ram truck commercials.
> 
> The dude has this super manly deep voice saying "no guys pulling boat trailers, no ranchers blah blah blah.
> 
> ...




I think that voice is Sam Elliott. I've always liked his movies but yea, it gets old on those commercials.

BTW, the truck is no longer a Dodge Ram Truck. 

It now is it's own Chrysler entity and now just call a Ram Truck. No longer a Dodge. 

Bet they spent a fortune in redoing that. Marketing at it's finest. :roll:


----------

